# Fishing in the Santa Rosa Sound



## Cgjohnst (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at fishing the Santa Rosa Sound for the first time. I have a condo on the water here in Ft Walton with a pier that I'd like to use. I looked at a recent fishing report for Navarre and it listed sharks as few, but redfish as great. I've always wanted to catch a shark, but never have. Do I have much of a shot at catching a shark in here or will I need to go to Ft Pickens or somewhere else? I may need to go to a pawn shop somewhere to find a good shark fishing pole and tackle, but I really want to catch a few fish and try to pull in a couple that put up a fight. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just search the surf reports for they guys that regularly fish for sharks off the beach and try to hook up with them for a night of shark fishing. They will clue you in to what gear would be appropriate.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

i live on the sound in ft walton and kayak fish the area often...where ya at? i love catching the sharkies too


----------



## Cgjohnst (Nov 20, 2015)

We're renting a condo right near Olive Garden on Mary Esther. There are a bunch of docks behind it that I'm wanting to go out and try my luck with. I've been thinking about using some Rat'l Traps for bull reds while the sun is out, then at night picking up some cut bait to throw out and hope a shark happens to swim by to grab it.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

There are PLENTY of sharks in the ICW. Won't hurt to put a bait out there and see what happens.


----------



## Cgjohnst (Nov 20, 2015)

I got a spinning rod from the wife's family and bought some tackle and artificial lures for redfish. No luck tonight. I'll pick up some bait tomorrow and throw out for sharks tomorrow night. I'm hoping to try for some redfish again tomorrow afternoon and then sharks at night. 

Would it be best to just cast as far out as I can from the pier for sharks or does it really make a difference for them?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have something like a Yo Zuri Pinns or Chrystal minnow 3 1/2 - 4 inches try using those type of twitch baits around the docks. The Trout bite has been pretty good lately. Not a bad idea to work a jig on the bottom for Flounder either. BTW I haven't caught a Red fish here in over two weeks so for them I would think about going over to Destin and fish the CG Station beach, along the beaches to the jetties , off the jetties or just fish the beach on the island.


----------



## Cgjohnst (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome thanks. I did not have any luck with artificial shrimp or chartreuse grubs this morning. I went by a bait shop a bit ago and the lady said redfish, trout, and sheepshead are really good right now if you use live shrimp. She said there's almost no chance of catching a shark in the sound and that you need to go to the beach for those. I'll go check out those lures you mentioned and see if I can find some. I'm hoping to go back out tonight and try again.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm just down the road from you , if you want I could drop you off some of the infamous Matrix Shad paddle tails to try.


----------



## Scottyg (Jan 21, 2010)

Navarre Pier was loaded with Black Tips today. I went out there for a hour and seen over 20 people catching them on the right side on the end. Also they were catching live bait with a sabiki rig on the left inside the octagon.

Good Luck.

Check out the picture that I posted on pier and bridges just posted


----------



## Cgjohnst (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the offer kim. I've spent a lot of the day fishing and have only caught a pinfish so far. That one little fish was a good start so far. I'm fishing frozen shrimp right now and I'm going to try live shrimp next if I don't see better results by the time I finish this cup. I'll add your bait to my list right after live shrimp if I still haven't caught anything good >.<

I'll go check out your post. My wife and I were talking about possibly going there or Ft Pickens to go shark fishing before we leave. It just sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cgjohnst (Nov 20, 2015)

Quick question about fishing etiquette in the area...is it ok to pull your boat/kayak next to someone who's fishing on the dock and cast on top of them? I know in freshwater it's highly discouraged, but I'm not familiar with down here. There were two people on a kayak last night that pulled about 10 feet in front of me off the dock and started throwing a fly line on top of mine. I wanted to tell them to leave, but I'm not familiar with how things work here.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

No....that's being a dick anywhere.


----------



## Cgjohnst (Nov 20, 2015)

That's what I thought. I didn't want to start a fight by saying anything. Joke was kind of on them though. I had just gotten my line stuck on an underwater rope and shook it like crazy, which I'm sure scared off all the fish in that area. That gave me a little chuckle.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

u must be in pirates...in used to live there and now live a couple condos down...i fish from a yak in the warmer weather so if u kayak fish well get out in spring...frozen shrimp will only get ya cats and pins over here by us...i dont get out in the yak in the winter so im game to try mine or your dock.... well throw some bull minnows or something out and hope a red comes by....as far as sharks that lady told ya way wrong theres plenty in the sound...gotta yak the baits out to the channel on the other side at night...im down for that too but you do have a btter chance off beach...are u here for short stay or for good? u can email me if ya want since i dont think u can pm
[email protected]


----------

